# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Ποιο antivirus προτιμάτε;

## manos_3

Παρακαλώ εξηγήστε γιατί επιλέγεται το ανάλογο antivirus...

----------


## JIMKAF

Εγώ προτιμώ το Avast πάντα με προστατεύει.

----------


## billtech

εγω το kaspersky γιατι ειναι ελαφρυ και κανει αρκετα καλη δουλεια.

----------


## moutoulos

Χρησιμοποιώ το *Avira* εδώ και ... περίπου πέντε χρόνια (τέσσερα σίγουρα).
Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. 
Συν οτι είναι "πανάλαφρο".

----------


## DT200

MacAfee διότι μου φαίνεται εύκολο,
αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και πολλά 
μόνο το Norton.

----------


## kopla

> Χρησιμοποιώ το *Avira* εδώ και ... περίπου πέντε χρόνια (τέσσερα σίγουρα).
> Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. 
> Συν οτι είναι "πανάλαφρο".



+1
Και εγω 3-4 χρόνια
Απο τα non-free, *θα* επελεγα το Norton *αν* να έτρεχε με το πρόγραμμα του McAffee

----------


## jeik

το Avast πάντα με προστατεύει. 

ναι   ναι

----------


## Jerry

...μεγάλο θέμα θέτεις φίλε !!!!! 

Είμαι απο την εποχή των VIC, Amstrad κλπ. "μπλεγμένος" με τα διαβολομηχανήματα (βλέπε Computers !) και έχω δοκιμάσει
πολλά. Στα Windows ξεκίνησα με το McAfee, μετά Norton και πάει
λέγοντας ! 

Θα σου πω τι με ενοχλεί: 

*ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΑΦΟΡΗΤΑ* να έχω ένα PC που κυριολεκτικά "πετάει" χωρίς αντιβιοτικό, και μετά την εγκατάστασή του να το βλέπω να 
σέρνεται !

Με αυτή την παράμετρο ξω-πέταξα αμέσως το McAfee πριν χρόνια.
Το Νόρτον? λιγότερο βαρύ, μέχρι που κόλλησα από Email έναν ιό, ο οποίος "πέρασε κάτω από τα πόδια" του Νόρτον και.... μου έκανε 
μπάχαλο το Computer! 'Eβριζα 15 μέρες !  :Angry: 

Σήμερα, την εποχή των P-IV, έχω καταλήξει στο AVAST. 
'Οχι, όχι, δεν είναι σίγουρα ότι καλύτερο. 'Ομως είναι πανάλαφρο.
Και δωρεάν. Σε συνεργασία με το Adware, δεν έχω τα τελευταία
3-4 χρόνια κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Πριν 6 μηνες, το Adaware έληξε και πήγα στο AVG. Θάνατος !
Το PC μου ήταν εμφανέστατα βαρύτερο. Το ξήλωσα πάραυτα
και επέστρεψα στην συνταγή AVAST + Adaware (αλλά το πλήρωσα
το τελευταίο). 

Συμπέρασμα: απ΄'ολα "κολλάς" αν δε έχουν προλάβει να ενημερωθούν.
Την πάτησα με τον Νορτον. Προτιμώ λοιπόν να "πετάει" το PC μου μ'ένα
ελαφρύ αντιβιοτικό, σαν το Avast. ΟΚ, αν κολλήσω κάτι, τουλάχιστον
δεν έχω δώσει φράγκο. Προτιμώ όμως να απολαμβάνω 100% την ταχύτητα του PC μου, έστω και με λιγότερα "καλούδια". Μια στοιχειώση προστασία την έχω. Κι'αν δεν πάς σε περίεργα Sites (crack, porno κλπ)
δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Δεν κινδυνεύεις σχεδόν καθόλου.
'Ετσι κι'άλλιώς και με το Νόρτον που ειχα πληρωμένο κόλλησα ιό. :Angry: 

" Και κερατάς - και δαρμένος" που λένε !!!! 

Και αισθάνθηκα ηλίθιος.  :Angry: 

Τουλάχιστον τώρα και να κολλήσω, τσάμπα πρόγραμμα είναι, δεν θα με πειράξει καθόλου.  :Tongue2: 

Just my 2 cents worth....

----------


## soulhealer

avg στο σταθερό avira για το laptop...
αλλά επειδή το avg δεν μου πολυγεμίζει το μάτι θα το ξηλώσω και θα βάλω και στο σταθερό avira..

----------


## ice25

Εγώ δεν έχω...Παράτησα τα win πριν κάτι μήνες

----------


## manos_3

Παιδιά εγώ προτιμώ το Avira καθώς έχει καλή προστασία και είναι και ελαφρύ...

----------


## FM1

Πρίν ένα χρόνο είχα το Panda internet security,έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά αλλά ήταν αρκετά βαρύ και αργούσε να ανοίξει ο Η/Υ :Unsure: ..στην συνέχεια έβαλα Νorton,καλό και αυτό αλλα ήταν βαρύ..έπειτα με το Νοd32 ησύχασα για ένα διάστημα γιατί ήταν ελαφρύ πρόγραμμα αλλά σύντομα άρπαξα Trojan downloader κατά περίεργο τρόπο και το αφαίρεσα :Confused1: ..Τώρα πέρασα σε ΑVG σε συνδυασμό με SUPERAntispyware professional και Τune up 2008 για registry cleaner..
Aν γνώριζα καλά  linux θα τα πέταγα τα XP...Στο linux έχω ακούσει ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι καθολου antivirus γιατί είναι λειτουργικό ανοικτού κώδικα,κάνεις ότι μετατροπές θές στο σύστημα και δεν διαπερνάται από ιούς,αντιθέτως στα windows :Crying:

----------


## Lykos1986

Avast εδώ και χρόνια!!!

----------


## savnik

Γιατί δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα το BitDefender;

----------


## dovegroup

> Παρακαλώ εξηγήστε γιατί επιλέγεται το ανάλογο antivirus...



Norton Antivirus - Πρώτο σε προσβολές απο τα διαδεδομένα αν και η νέα μηχανή είναι εκπληκτικά γρήγορη και ελάχιστα μνημοβόρα.
Panta Antivirus - Πολύ βαρύ απευθύνεται σε υπερ υπολογιστές ή σε χρήστες γραφομηχανής.
Avira Antivir - Αμφιβόλου δράσης μετά απο προσβολή ιών.
AVG Antivirus - Οτι θέλει το θεωρεί ιό, και τους σοβαρούς ιούς φιλικούς πρός το χρήστη, έχω δεί δίκτυα να τα ξετινάζει...
ESET NOD Antivirus - Πολύ ελαφρύ αλλά η μηχανή δράσης μετά απο προσβολή χάλια μαύρα, και αρκετά λάθη το τελευταίο εξάμηνο στις αναβαθμίσεις του.
Avast Antivirus - Τα ίδια σε mix με τα Avira & AVG
Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Αν και βαρύς μόνο στον Sality.net τα βρήκε πραγματικά σκούρα όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι. 
PC Tools AntiVirus - Ουδέν θετικό σχόλιο.
McAfee VirusScan - Για τους ρομαντικούς καλό είναι αρκεί να μην σερφάρουν μετά μανίας.
Trend Micro AntiVirus - Συμπαθητικό αλλά απο ενημερώσεις δράμα.
Clamwin - Το ξεχάσατε αλλά για δωρέαν ανοιχτού κώδικα καλό, βλέπει αρκετά καλά server 2003, αλλά του λείπει το Real Time Protection, στην νέα έκδοση μάλλον αρκετοί έμποροι θα χάσουν τον ύπνο τους...

Επίσης θα πρέπει να γίνετε διευκρίνηση αν προτιμάμε Antivirus ή Internet Security άλλο μεγάλο θέμα...

----------


## electronic

Εγώ έχω το AVG 8 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος  πολλά χρόνια. Ποτέ δεν είχα προβλήματα και το προτείνω σε όλους τους φίλους και γνωστούς μου. Μα το Kaspersky Anti-Virus  κόλησα ιο και με το AVAST κολούσε συνέχεια ο υπολογιστής μου.Ενω τώρα δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## JIMKAF

> Norton Antivirus - Πρώτο σε προσβολές απο τα διαδεδομένα αν και η νέα μηχανή είναι εκπληκτικά γρήγορη και ελάχιστα μνημοβόρα.
> Panta Antivirus - Πολύ βαρύ απευθύνεται σε υπερ υπολογιστές ή σε χρήστες γραφομηχανής.
> Avira Antivir - Αμφιβόλου δράσης μετά απο προσβολή ιών.
> AVG Antivirus - Οτι θέλει το θεωρεί ιό, και τους σοβαρούς ιούς φιλικούς πρός το χρήστη, έχω δεί δίκτυα να τα ξετινάζει...
> ESET NOD Antivirus - Πολύ ελαφρύ αλλά η μηχανή δράσης μετά απο προσβολή χάλια μαύρα, και αρκετά λάθη το τελευταίο εξάμηνο στις αναβαθμίσεις του.
> Avast Antivirus - Τα ίδια σε mix με τα Avira & AVG
> Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Αν και βαρύς μόνο στον Sality.net τα βρήκε πραγματικά σκούρα όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι. 
> PC Tools AntiVirus - Ουδέν θετικό σχόλιο.
> McAfee VirusScan - Για τους ρομαντικούς καλό είναι αρκεί να μην σερφάρουν μετά μανίας.
> ...



Τελικά σε ικανοποιεί κάποιο ή όλα είναι για τα μπάζα;

----------


## dovegroup

> Τελικά σε ικανοποιεί κάποιο ή όλα είναι για τα μπάζα;



Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη, θεωρώ τους πάντες απο τους παραπάνω εμποράκους... πλήν  του Clamwin.
Ξέρεις πόσοι ευτυχισμένοι μου λένε όταν αναφέρω προσβολή ιού στα συστήματα τους  "αποκλείετε έχω το τάδε και είναι άριστο"
Ψήφισα Kaspersky αλλά με γνώμονα το μή χειρότερο πιθανά το καλύτερο.
Επειδή διαβάζω να γράφονται διάφορα αλλά βλέπω πολλά περισσότερα στην πράξη εχω ξεχωρίσει τα Kaspersky, Eset, Clamwin.
Προσωπικά δεν με καλύπτει κανένα, ετσι κι αλλιώς τα σημαντικά μηχανήματα που διαχειρίζομε τα εχω γυρίσει σε Unix & Linux.
Ολοι περιμένουν να τους προστατέψουν μηχανές που ελέγχονται καθημερινά απο τους εισβολής τους για παραλήψεις και λάθη.
Δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη ασφάλεια σε επίπεδο antivirus, ούτε κάν σχετική μεγαλύτερη του 30%.
Υπάρχουν άλλοι τρόποι αντιμετώπισης αλλά τίποτε σίγουρο.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν πρέπει να έχουμε την προστασία που μας παρέχει μιά τέτοια μηχανή.
Αυτά.

----------


## JIMKAF

Θα συμφωνήσω στο ότι δεν υπάρχει ασφάλεια!

----------


## electron

+1 για το avast . Το έχω εδώ και 5 χρόνια με έχει προστατέψει πολλές φορές. Ελαφρύ και για συστήματα με οχι τοσο μεγάλες δυνατότητες.Αποτελεσματικο και εύκολα παραμετροποιήσημο.

----------


## briko

Υπάρχει και ο τρίτος δρόμος να βάλεις το deepfreeze και να έχεις χωρίσει το δίσκο σε δύο τμήματα  . Προστατεύεις το πρώτο partition και έχεις όλα τα έγγραφα και αρχεία mail κτλ στο δεύτερο .   Παναλαφρο αφού δεν έχεις antivirus και ότι κωλύσεις φεύγει με μια επανακίνηση

----------


## electrifier

Πιστεύω πως οι απόψεις του καθενός είναι απόλυτα εμπειρικές και άρα υποκειμενικές, παρά τεχνικού χαρακτήρα και αντικειμενικές για την ποιότητα των λογισμικών. Χρειάζονται περισσότερες γνώσεις για να κρίνει κάποιος αντικειμενικά.

Προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ antivirus, αλλά με άλλους τρόπους αποφεύγω κάθε λογισμική μλκ που μπορεί να κατέβει από το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## MHTSOS

Εγώ ψηφίζω Kaspersky. Αρκετά ελαφρύ και στα χρόνια που το χρησιμοποιώ δεν με έχει απογοητεύσει. Για πολύ καιρό επίσης είχα το NOD32 σε κάποια PC μου αλλά το Kaspersky θα έλεγα οτι είναι πιο ασφαλές. Τρίτο θα έβαζα το AVIRA αφού είναι και τελείως free.

----------


## electron

Windows χωρίς κάποιο πρόγραμμα ασφάλειας είναι ιδιαίτερα επισφαλές. Σαφώς και κάνενα antivirus, antispyware ή firewall δεν παρέχει την απόλυτη προστασία,ωστόσο επιλέγουμε εκείνα που πρώτα μας προσφέρουν μια ικανοποιητική ασφάλεια,ρυθμίζονται εύκολα και δεν καταβροχθίζουν τους πόρους του συστήματος όπως κάνουν για παράδειγμα οι σουίτες που είναι λιγότερο αποτελεσματικές από τις λεγόμενες stand alone εφαρμογές.
Τωρα για όσους θέλουν να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο και τους ενδιαφέρει το σερφάρισμα μπορούν να βάλουν μια διανομή του linux και να απαλλαγούν από κάθε πρόγραμμα ασφάλειας ή να έχουν ένα 2ο λειτουργικό στον υπολογιστή τους που θα το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο για το internet. Σε καθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ξέρετε ότι το βασικό πρόγραμμα ασφάλειας είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι και η διαδικτυακή μας συμπεριφορά.

----------


## manos_3

Σωστά,αν όλη μέρα είμαστε σε πορνοσελίδες,όλο και κάτι θα κολήσουμε ακόμα και αν έχουμε και την πιο προχωρημένη ασφάλεια.Γι'αυτό προσέχετε που μπαίνεται...

----------


## DT200

τελικά "αλλαξοπίστησα" και από MacAfee έβαλα
και εγώ  avasta .
πράγματι είναι πολύ καλό και ο φίλος Lykos μου πρότεινε 
το Sygate Personal Firewall για επιπλέον προστασία ,
τώρα το PC είναι καλύτερα !!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jerry

....καλά κοίτα, επειδή ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω κι'εγώ, το AVAST δεν είναι
καλύτερο από το McAfee, απλά είναι πανάλαφρο. Αν κολλήσεις κάτι
το βρίσκει αλλά 1-2 φορές δυσκολεύτηκε να το ξεπαστρέψει. Αυτό
το έχω παρατηρήσει κι'εγώ προσωπικά αλλά το έχω ακούσει κι'από άλλους.
Γενικά όμως και για τσάμπα, αξίζει τα .... λεφτά του !!!!!!!

Το Sygate όμως είναι το κάτι άλλο ! Είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω δοκιμάσει από FireWall. Εκπληκτική προστασία, κάνει Stealth το PC σου, ορίζεις όπως
θέλεις το δίκτυο π.χ. με IP address, MAC address και ότι άλλο τραβάει η ψυχή σου. Ακόμα κι'αν στο "τρυπήσει" καποιος χακερ, μπλοκάρει
όλο το PC και δεν μπαίνεις ούτε εσύ ο ίδιος από δίκτυο !!!

Εγώ το έχω στον Server που παίρνω ασύρματα Internet και 4-5 φορές
έχει συμβεί να μου το τρυπήσουν. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί, παρακάτω "φάγανε πόρτα" ! Είναι λέω και πάλι, ότι καλύτερο έχω βάλει ποτέ.

Δυστυχώς όμως, εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια το έχει εξαγοράσει ο Norton και
δεν το υποστηρίζει πλέον, δεν υπάρχουν Updates.

Πάντως θα σου σύστηνα και το Adaware-PRO. Μαζί με το SYGATE και
το AVAST που τρέχω 3-4 χρόνια, ειλικρινά έχει ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου.
Κανένα πρόβλημα, ούτε από worms, ούτε trojans, ούτε τίποτε.
Το Adaware μάλιστα "κλειδώνει" και τη Registry και αν δε του πεις εσυ,
να "χτυπιούνται κάτω" το PC δεν προσβάλλεται με τιποτα.

Εγώ παίδες έχω ησυχάσει.... γιατί δε σας κρυβω ότι πριν απο αυτά τα
3 προγράμματα προστασίας, κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι όλο και με κάτι τραβιόμουν.

Το SYGATE ειδικά, το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## electron

Παιδιά *προσοχή* στην λανθασμένη εντύπωση περί του sygate. To εν λόγω τείχος ήταν όντως από τα καλύτερα δωρεάν μέχρι και το 2003. Aπό τότε και αφού το εξαγόρασε η symantec, εταιρία του norton, έπαψε και να το υποστηρίζει που σημαίνει από τότε *ΔΕΝ* ενημερώνεται.
Ας επανέλθουμε λοιπόν στο σήμερα και ας δούμε ότι μερικά από τα καλύτερα δωρεάν τείχη είναι το comodo που όμως τελευταία το έχουν βαρύνει ενώ τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω μείνει ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένος από το συνεχώς ανερχόμενο δωρεάν τείχος της pc tools.
Aυτά προς ενημερώση όλων. :Smile:

----------


## Jerry

...διαφωνώ !  

 Το Firewall δεν είναι αντιβιοτικό !  Το ότι ΔΕΝ κάνει πλέον Updates, απλά σημαίνει οτι δεν έχεις δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις κάποια νέα Version. 

 Το σοβαρό Firewall το σετάρεις εφ΄απαξ ποιός θέλεις να έχει πρόσβαση
στο δίκτυό σου, για να μην είναι "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε" και ... το ξεχνάς. Τέλος .
Και το Sygate κάνει εξαιρετικά την δουλειά του σ'αυτό τον τομέα -τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, έστω κι'αν είναι λογισμικό του 2003 .
(μη το μπερδεύουμε με αυτά που έχουν τα ΧΡ και τα Vista που κάθε λιγο κατεβάζουν updates & security από την  Microsoft - αυτά δεν είναι αμιγώς Firewall αλλά ένα μείγμα firewall, antiworm, antitrojan κλπ. οπότε χρειάζονται λίστα ενημέρωσης συχνά-πυκνά).

 Τώρα, αν η εταιρεία που υποστηρίζει το Firewall έχει κάποια νέα VErsion, τότε κατεβάζεις ότι νέο υπάρχει. Αυτό μόνο δεν γίνεται πλέον στο Sygate.
Κατα τ'άλλα, δουλεύει άψογα. Και είναι πολύ δυνατότερο από το comodo
σε πληροφορώ!  Το comodo, οι "έχοντες γνώση" το κάνουν... σουρωτήρι!

 Για μένα προσωπικά το πρόγραμμα δεν με νοιάζει αν έχει "μπλιμπλίκια"
και μπουτόν, αν είναι όμορφο κλπ. Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως όσοι πάνε
να τρυπήσουν το δικτυό μου "να φάνε πόρτα". Και το Sygate έχει ρίξει την
πόρτα κατάμουτρα πολλές φορές, σε πολλούς επίδοξους "ψαχουλιάρηδες"
που ήθελαν να δουν τι υπάρχει στο δίκτυό μου. Αυτό μετράει για μένα. Είναι δοκιμασμένο και έχει βγεί "κέρβερος".

 Αλήθεια, το δικό σου το έχεις τεστάρει με κάποιον "που έχει γνώση" στο
θέμα?  για δοκίμασέ το και μετά μου ...  γράφεις (την απάντηση) !  

'Αλλωστε, αν το Sygate δεν ήταν το καλύτερο Firewall,  θα το εξαγόραζε ο Νόρτον για να το ενσωματώσει στο δικό του λογισμικό ???

Δε νομίζω ! 

Λές να έχει λεφτά για πέταμα ?

----------


## electron

Eγώ απλά θα σου επισυνάψω το έγκυρο Firewall Challenge της matousec.

Tα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## Jerry

....ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ !  Καμμία αντίρρηση.

 Κάποιοι διαλέγουν τι θα βάλουν στο PC τους από αυτά που "σερβίρουν" παρόμοιες κατατάξεις προιόντων, κάποιοι άλλοι έχοντας κριτήριο την προσωπική τους γνώση κι' εμπειρία. 

 Εδώ καταθέτουμε την άποψή μας, τίποτα περισσότερο. Ο καθένας διαβάζει, κρίνει και βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του.  Αυτός δεν είναι κι' ο
απώτερος σκοπός του Forum?

'Αλλωστε, ευτυχώς που το Sygate δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον... άρα δεν
κινδυνεύω να κατηγορηθώ ότι έχω κάποιο προσωπικό συμφέρον να το διαφημίζω σθεναρώς !

----------


## electron

Φίλε μου η matousec αν κάνεις τον κόπο να ψάξεις λίγο το site δεν εκπροσωπεί τα συμφέροντα καμιάς εταιρίας ή ακόμα περισσότερο δεν κάνει το εν λόγω project για καμίας εταιρίας το λογαριασμό.
Αν ήταν έτσι θα μπορούσε πολύ εύκολα να σου πει ότι τα καλύτερα προγράμματα είναι για παράδειγμα αυτά της symantec, panda ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης γνωστής. Επιπλέον προσωπικά δεν εκπροσωπώ κανενός τα συμφέροντα αλλά έπειτα από προσωπική μου ενασχόλιση με προγραμματα ασφάλειας και έχοντας δοκιμάσει πολλά από αυτά καταθέτω και γω τεκμηριωμένα τις θέσεις μου. Το sygate όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι εκτός ημερομηνίας λήξης και πρόγραμμα ασφάλειας το οποίο δεν ενημερώνεται δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αξιόπιστο σε ένα περιβάλλον που συνεχώς παρουσιάζονται νέες απειλές και τρόποι εισβολής στους υπολογιστές. Από κει και πέρα αν πιστεύεις ότι το επιπεδο ασφάλειας του sygate είναι το επιθυμήτο σαφώς και είναι σεβαστή η απόψή σου. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν και online υπηρεσίες ελέγχου της αξιοπιστίας ενός τείχους που μπορείς να το τεστάρεις. Να διευκρηνίσω όμως οτι δεν πρέπει να μας ξεγελά οποιοδήποτε θετικό αποτέλεσμα σε περίπτωση που πέρα από το software τείχος βρισκόμαστε και πίσω από το τείχος κάποιου ρουτερ.

----------


## electrifier

> Το sygate όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι εκτός ημερομηνίας λήξης και πρόγραμμα ασφάλειας το οποίο δεν ενημερώνεται δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αξιόπιστο σε ένα περιβάλλον που συνεχώς παρουσιάζονται νέες απειλές και τρόποι εισβολής στους υπολογιστές.
> (...)δεν πρέπει να μας ξεγελά οποιοδήποτε θετικό αποτέλεσμα σε περίπτωση που πέρα από το software τείχος βρισκόμαστε και πίσω από το τείχος κάποιου ρουτερ.



Σωστός!

Επίσης μερικά πράγματα που θέλω να διευκρινήσω:
- Υπάρχουν λογισμικά τύπου antivirus, antispyware, program execution control, firewall, proxy filters κτλ αλλά και λογισμικά που αποτελούν συνδυασμό αυτών. Είναι τελείως διαφορετική η δουλειά που κάνει το ένα από το άλλο και γι αυτό πρέπει να προσέχουμε τί συγκρίνουμε.
- Πρέπει να βάζουμε σε διαφορετική μοίρα τα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από τα ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΑ λογισμικά. Προσωπικά ψάχνω πάντα το καλύτερο δωρεάν, αφού δεν έχω τη διάθεση να πληρώσω. Σίγουρα πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν "σπασμένα" λογισμικά και δεν τους νοιάζει ο διαχωρισμός αυτός, αλλά η σύγκριση δεν είναι δίκαιη. Το δωρεάν έχει τεράστια αξία! Επιπλέον πολλά σπασμένα δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα για τακτικά updates, οπότε μπορεί να βάζει κάποιος ένα πχ σπασμένο antivirus στο PC του και να νομίζει πως είναι καλυμμένος επειδή ήταν στα top των charts, αλλά εν ελλείψει updates δεν είναι καθόλου καλυμμένος.

----------


## gep58

> Παρακαλώ εξηγήστε γιατί επιλέγεται το ανάλογο antivirus...



Για τον απλούστατο λόγο δηλ. *είναι το καλύτερο από τα πλείστα όσα έχω δοκιμάσει!*

----------


## eleozz

αν και δεν χρησιμοποιώ antivirus μιας και τα τελευταία χρονια χρησιμοποιώ linux και προσέχω τι κατεβάζω
από αυτά που υπάρχουν στην λίστα προτιμώ το avast

----------


## manos_3

Λοιπόν.Το ερώτημα και η δημοσκόπηση αυτή έγινε και σε άλλο forum(Xωρίς παρεξήγηση από το hlektronika.gr).
Δείτε εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236839 και συγκρίνεται απόψεις...

----------


## manos_3

Στο forum adslgr.com που πραγματοποιήθηκε η δημοσκόπηση(χωρίς παρεξήγηση από το hlektronika.gr), με τα παρών δεδομένα, η κατάταξη είναι:
*1ο->ESET NOD Antivirus με 26 ψήφους(26,53%)
2ο->Avira Antivir με 22 ψήφους(22,45%)
3ο->Kaspersky Anti-Virus με 18 ψήφους(18,37%)
4ο->AVG Antivirus με 15 ψήφους(15,31%)
5ο->Avast Antivirus με 9 ψήφους(9,18%)


*

----------


## electron

Mάνο το ότι στο adslgr έχουν πρώτο το nod δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι και ο κανόνας.Αν θες κάτι επίσημο και κοινώς αποδεκτό δες το τελευταίο τεστ της Virus Bulletin και βγάλε πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.
Μερικές φορές η έντονη προβολή προγραμμάτων ασφάλειας μας δίνει και την εντύπωση ότι κάποιά από αυτά είναι πολύ καλά αλλά πρακτικά ισχύει το αντίθετο. Κάποτε όλοι μιλούσαν για παράδειγμα για το norton και πίστευαν λόγω του ονόματος του ότι ήταν το καλύτερο,βέβαια αποδείχτηκε το ακριβώς αντίθετο.

----------


## manos_3

> Mάνο το ότι στο adslgr έχουν πρώτο το nod δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι και ο κανόνας.Αν θες κάτι επίσημο και κοινώς αποδεκτό δες το τελευταίο τεστ της Virus Bulletin και βγάλε πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.
> Μερικές φορές η έντονη προβολή προγραμμάτων ασφάλειας μας δίνει και την εντύπωση ότι κάποιά από αυτά είναι πολύ καλά αλλά πρακτικά ισχύει το αντίθετο. Κάποτε όλοι μιλούσαν για παράδειγμα για το norton και πίστευαν λόγω του ονόματος του ότι ήταν το καλύτερο,βέβαια αποδείχτηκε το ακριβώς αντίθετο.



   Φίλε Γιάννη,φυσικά και δεν θεωρώ ως κανόνα τις απόψεις των χρηστών του adsl.gr και οποιουδήποτε άλλου forum. Απλώς η δημοσκόπηση αυτή μπήκε για να έχουμε μια πληθώρα απόψεων από διάφορους χρήστες…

----------


## flik

Ανάμεσα στο avast και στο kaspersky είμαι. Θα έλεγα το avast, αλλά ίσως ακόμα μου φαίνεται πιο "ερασιτεχνικό" απο το kaspersky. Δηλαδή όταν το είχα (και τώρα θα ξαναδοκιμάσω), θυμάμαι είχα ένα .mp3 trojan, το οποίο το έβρισκε πρώτη φορά, αλλά αν το αγνοούσα και πήγαινα να το ανοίξω δεν το ξανασκάναρε. Ή ήταν μερικά αρχεία, που άλλες φορές τα έβρισκε και άλλες όχι. Αλλά στα τελευταία τεστ του τελευταίου χρόνου, είναι δεύτερο μετά το avira-εκλπηκτικό

----------


## electron

Aντώνη το avast τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά και έχει εξαλήψει τα πολλά false positives. Από κει και πέρα έναντι του kaspersky είναι κατά πολύ ελαφρύτερο σε σχέση με το αδηφάγο σε πόρους ρώσικο antivirus.

----------


## flik

Βέβαια έχει βελτιωθεί σε όλους τους τομείς. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό οτι είναι πιο ελαφρύ απο το kaspersky, με κάνουν να βρίσκομαι σε δίλημμα. Σημειωτέον, τα έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δύο, κι ακόμα να καταλήξω. Φοβάμαι μήπως το avast δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο. Δηλαδή σε επικύνδυνους ιούς, αυτοί θα κοιμούνται, και το kaspersky θα αντιδράσει κατευθείαν κτλ

----------


## electron

Προσωπικά το avast το έχω από την έκδοση 4.6 και από τότε μέχρι σήμερα μπορώ να σου πω ότι έχει σταθεί επάξια. Επιπλέον για προστάσία το κάθε antivirus καλό είναι να συνοδεύεται και από ένα καλό antispyware. Μακριά όμως από προγράμματα τύπου σουίτας που συμπεριλαμβάνουν antivirus, antispyware και firewall. Επιλέγετε πάντα stand alone προγράμματα.

----------


## dovegroup

Αγαπητοί...

Επειδή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση σχετικά με το αν είμαστε σχετικοί με το αντικείμενο σας παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα κλινικών ερευνών σχετικά με το θέμα για διάστημα 90 ημερών.
Αποτελεί καθαρά μικρό δείγμα οπότε δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα.
Ο έλεγχος έγινε με (4) συνδιασμένα προϊόντα, είδαμε διαφορές όπως πάντα στον εντοπισμό και σημαντικές διαφορές.
Το μόνο ποσοστό που παραμένει σχεδόν σίγουρο είναι πως είμαστε θωρακισμένοι στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων κατα < 30% για το τρίμηνο που πέρασε.

Συστήματα που ελέγχθηκαν για καλούδια (173) μετα απο υποψία για πιθανές προσβολές ιών... 
Ενημερωμένες μέχρι τελευταίας στιγμής antivirus db (127)
Ποσοστό εύρεσης σοβαρών απειλών 77%
O.S. Windows XP (149), VISTA (24)
Βρέθηκαν απειλές στους 138



Λογισμικό που είχαν ως παρακάτω

Norton 360 οι (17)
Kaspersky οι (26)
Nod32 οι (17)
Avira οι (9)
AVG (46)
Avast (11)
McAfee (9)
Clamwin (3)
Παλαιές εκδόσεις διαφόρων (11)
Δεν είχαν antivirus οι (24)

Βρέθηκαν καλούδια ως παρακάτω
Norton 360 οι (13)
Kaspersky οι (2)
Nod32 οι (13)
Avira οι (9)
AVG (45)
Avast (11)
McAfee 8
Clamwin (2)
Παλαιές εκδόσεις διαφόρων (11)
Δεν είχαν antivirus οι (24)

Συστήματα με σημαντικές βλάβες απο την επίδραση των καλουδίων.
(Μη αναστρέψιμη βλάβη O.S.)
Norton 360 οι (5)
Kaspersky οι (0)
Nod32 οι (10)
Avira οι (7)
AVG (42)
Avast (9)
McAfee (6)
Clamwin (1)
Παλαιές εκδόσεις διαφόρων 8
Δεν είχαν antivirus οι (22)

Τα πολύ παλιά χρόνια μας μάθαιναν πως η έρευνα βασίζετε στην στατιστική και πως αν πρέπει να είμαστε "ηλεκτρονικοί" θα πρέπει να μιλάμε με νούμερα, και όχι με εικασίες και χρησμούς.
Ας σημειώσω πως όλοι οι κατασκευαστές πάνω κάτω μας δίνουν ενημερώσεις απο την ίδια db αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η "εξυπνάδα" στην μηχανή...

----------


## geoper2

εγω αυτη την στιγμη στον φορητο χρησιμοποιω το avg αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν κανει και πολυ καλη δουλεια , κατα την γνωμη μου το kaspersky ειναι το καλυτερο βεβαια και αυτο καποιες φορες υπερπροστατευτικο...

----------


## aeonios

Από του χρόνου πάντως πιστεύω πως η αγορά θα αλλάξει ριζικά:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7737520.stm

----------


## electron

Πιστεύω ότι τα τεστ της virus bulletin είναι από τα πλέον αξιόπιστα. Τεστ τα οποία γίνονται για λογαριασμο κάποιων συγκεκριμένωνεταιριών είναι υποκειμενικά.
Σχετικά με το windows onecare κι αν κρίνουνμε την αποτελεσματικότητα του windows defender, δεν νομίζω να παρατήσει κάποιος το antivirus που εμπιστεύεται για να στραφεί στο λογισμικό της microsoft ακόμα κι αν αυτή το διαθέσει δωρεάν.

----------


## flik

dovegroup νομίζω οτι ξεχνάμε κάτι πολύ βασικό σχετικά με τα στατιστικά σου αποτελέσματα. Δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι το μέγεθος του δείγματος, αλλά ένας άλλος παράγοντας. Λες πχ απο τους εξεταζόμενους υπολογιστές, μολύνθηκαν σοβαρά 2 που είχαν kaspersky, 7 με avira, και 6 με mcafee. Η παράμετρος που ξαχνάμε, είναι οτι δεν ξέρουμε τις συνήθειες του καθενός. Πέρα απο το ότι δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω οτι το avira είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με το mcafee, δεν ξέρουμε ποιος ο χρήστης, που μπαίνει, τι κατεβάζει κτλ. Κάθε έρευνα, στατιστικό ή οτιδήποτε πρέπει να εξάγει συγκεκριμένα συμπεράσματα. Απο άλλα βγαίνει πχ η αποτελεσματικότητα ανεύρεσης ιών (όχι η αφαίρεση), απο αυτό δεν βγαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Επίσης πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα το ssupdater.com. Έχει forum οι χρήστες του οποίου ασχολούνται με προγράμματα προστασίας και συστήματος, και κάνουν διάφορα τεστ κατα καιρούς. Χρησιμοποιούν μερικές εκαντοντάδες χιλιάδες δείγματα, μερικά που έφτιαξανα αυτοί για να δουν πως τα πηγαίνουν τα antivirus στα νέα δείγματα. Τα νεότερα αποτελέσματα συμφωνούν αρκετά με τα κοινώς αποδεχόμενα site σύγκρισης προγραμμάτων.
Περιμένουμε το τεστ δωρεάν προγραμμάτων

----------


## aeonios

Πράγματι Γιάννη τα προιόντα αυτά πρέπει να περνάνε μια ωρίμανση για να τα δουλέψουμε. Πάντως το defender το πλασάρει η μαμά M$ σαν anti-spyware μόνο και όχι σαν ολοκληρωμένη λύση. Θα δείξει το μέλλον!

Και οι φίλοι που έχουν λινουξ ας βάλουν καλού κακού κάποιο προγραμματάκι αν ψάχνονται και κατεβάζουν πράγματα από το ιντερνετ γιατί κυκλοφορεί η άποψη πως όλα αυτά είναι προβλήματα των windows όμως η πραγματικότητα απέχει:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...iruses#Threats

----------


## electron

Νίκο το defender το ξερω ότι δεν είναι antivirus αλλά το ανέφερα ως μέτρο σύγκρισης της αποτελεσματικότητάς του σαν πρόγραμμα ασφάλειας.  Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ποτέ ότι η Microsoft θα καταφέρει να αποσπάσει μερίδιο από την αγορά τρίτων κατασκευαστών προγραμμάτων ασφαλείας.

----------


## dovegroup

> dovegroup νομίζω οτι ξεχνάμε κάτι πολύ βασικό σχετικά με τα στατιστικά σου αποτελέσματα. Δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι το μέγεθος του δείγματος, αλλά ένας άλλος παράγοντας. Λες πχ απο τους εξεταζόμενους υπολογιστές, μολύνθηκαν σοβαρά 2 που είχαν kaspersky, 7 με avira, και 6 με mcafee. Η παράμετρος που ξαχνάμε, είναι οτι δεν ξέρουμε τις συνήθειες του καθενός. Πέρα απο το ότι δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω οτι το avira είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με το mcafee, δεν ξέρουμε ποιος ο χρήστης, που μπαίνει, τι κατεβάζει κτλ. Κάθε έρευνα, στατιστικό ή οτιδήποτε πρέπει να εξάγει συγκεκριμένα συμπεράσματα. Απο άλλα βγαίνει πχ η αποτελεσματικότητα ανεύρεσης ιών (όχι η αφαίρεση), απο αυτό δεν βγαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Επίσης πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα το ssupdater.com. Έχει forum οι χρήστες του οποίου ασχολούνται με προγράμματα προστασίας και συστήματος, και κάνουν διάφορα τεστ κατα καιρούς. Χρησιμοποιούν μερικές εκαντοντάδες χιλιάδες δείγματα, μερικά που έφτιαξανα αυτοί για να δουν πως τα πηγαίνουν τα antivirus στα νέα δείγματα. Τα νεότερα αποτελέσματα συμφωνούν αρκετά με τα κοινώς αποδεχόμενα site σύγκρισης προγραμμάτων.
> Περιμένουμε το τεστ δωρεάν προγραμμάτων



Συμφωνώ εμένα το δείγμα μου λέει πολλά σε σύγκριση με τα παλαιότερα που βρήκα του περασμένου έτους.
Για παράδειγμα το περασμένο έτος είχαμε μεγαλύτερα δείγματα επωνύμων και λιγότερα των free.
Οπως και να έχει η συνήθεια του χρήστη δεν είναι extreme sport αν αυτό εννοείς... 
Δεν βλέπω τα δείγματα σαν νούμερα μόνο αλλά και σαν τάση της προτίμησης του μέσου χρήστη, αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις όλο και πιό πονηρές...σσσσστ κακό θα μου βάλω πιπέρι...

Υπάρχουν όντως ssupdater.com, honeynet.org, που αξίζουν Donations ελπίζω όπως τα αναφέρεις, να τα υποστηρίζεις με κάποια τυπική εισφορά...αν όχι το προτείνω χωρίς να έχω ούδεμία σχέση μαζί τους πλήν εισφοράς...

----------


## dovegroup

> Από του χρόνου πάντως πιστεύω πως η αγορά θα αλλάξει ριζικά:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7737520.stm



Φίλε μου τώρα τι να πώ...
Microsoft...Bigmouth strikes again..

----------


## Σταυρος pnp

μιστερ ελεκτορ συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου γιατι εχω τρεις πσιδες δυο δεσκ και εναν φορητο και μολις αλλαξα προγραμμα και εβαλα το αβαστ εμεινα καγκελο με το που ενεργοποιησα σκαναρε ολους σκληρους και βρηκε τους θαμενους ιους που το νορτον (συγκεκριμενα το ειχαν ολοι μου πσιδες ) αφηνε να κοιμουνται και να τρωνε μεσα στο συστημα μου στον βασικο μου υπολογιστη βρηκε μεχρι και 190 απειλες  :W00t:  :Blink:  ασε και που στην ελευθερη εκδοση κανει απανοτες τις αναβαθμισεις προγραμματος και βασης δεδομενων κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι ανασα για καποιους που ασχολουνται λιγο περισσοτερο με το διαδικτυο και γενικα τους πισιδες

----------


## jan41

avast  πολυ καλο ακομα και στην free εκδοση! :Smile:

----------


## electron

Σταύρο τόσο σε αυτό το forum που είμαι χρόνια μέλος όσο και σε άλλα που συμμετέχω,το αναφέρω συνεχώς ώστε ο απλός χρήστης να καταλάβει ότι κάποια προγράμματα έχουν μόνο το όνομα και κάποια άλλα την χάρη. Ειδικά για το ακατανόμαστο νορτονα είναι χρόνια γνωστό ότι πληρώνεις μια φόλα και τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## aeonios

> Φίλε μου τώρα τι να πώ...
> Microsoft...Bigmouth strikes again..



 :Smile: ) Πάντως το avira δύσκολα θα το βγάλω! Από τα παθήματά της(φιάσκο!) με την ιστορία για τον media player πιστεύω πως έχει μάθει να αποφεύγει τα αγκάθια με την μονοπωλιακή πρακτική στα προιόντα που συνοδεύουν τα windoze! Επίσης κάνει κάποιες πονηρές κινήσεις και με το θέμα του open source ίσως για να το καπελώσει : http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1142 ...θα δείξει θεωρώ πως είναι αρκετά προσεκτικοί πλέον εκεί μέσα!

----------


## T-1000

Χρησιμοποιω το NOD γιατι ειναι ελαφρυ και κανει σωστη δουλεια.

----------


## dovegroup

> ) Πάντως το avira δύσκολα θα το βγάλω! Από τα παθήματά της(φιάσκο!) με την ιστορία για τον media player πιστεύω πως έχει μάθει να αποφεύγει τα αγκάθια με την μονοπωλιακή πρακτική στα προιόντα που συνοδεύουν τα windoze! Επίσης κάνει κάποιες πονηρές κινήσεις και με το θέμα του open source ίσως για να το καπελώσει : http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1142 ...θα δείξει θεωρώ πως είναι αρκετά προσεκτικοί πλέον εκεί μέσα!



Καλημέρα φίλε.
Ξέρεις έχει και κάτι προβληματάκια με τα s...vista και δεν θα άντεχε και άλλο κράξιμο...
Αλλαξε ο Μανωλιός και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς... :Lol:

----------


## babisbabou

AVG 





ή linux ποιο απλά  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

KASPERSKY είναι από τα πιό δυντά antivirus που έχω δοκιμάση.

----------


## weather1967

Eγκρίνω και επαυξάνω :Wink:  :Smile: 





> KASPERSKY είναι από τα πιό δυντά antivirus που έχω δοκιμάση.

----------


## leosedf

Kaspersky το χρησιμοποιώ απο την έκδοση 2.4 νομίζω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Δεν με απογοήτευσε ποτέ. Το έχω αγορασμένο φυσικά. Απο τα πιό καλα που έχω δεί.

----------


## aeonios

> Kaspersky το χρησιμοποιώ απο την έκδοση 2.4 νομίζω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Δεν με απογοήτευσε ποτέ. Το έχω αγορασμένο φυσικά. Απο τα πιό καλα που έχω δεί.



Πάντως έγινε φίλε μου πολύ ντόρος με το defacement του kasperskosite και το γεγονός πως πήραν τη βάση δεδομένων των πελατών τους:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-101...=2547-1_3-0-20

Πιστεύω πως είναι ένα μεγάλο πλήγμα στο γόητρο κάθε εταιρίας ασφάλειας λογισμικού όταν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## JOHNY+

Εγω το κασπερσκυ που ειναι το καλύτερο, αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ βαρυ.

Τωρα λεω να βάλω northon.

----------


## The Professor

Εγω εχω το παντα τσαμπα μου το δωσανε αλλα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο οταν κανει ενημερωση θελει να ειναι το μονο που ειναι στο ιντερνετ κανει τον Η/Υ να σερνεται.Ακομα οταν το βαζω να κανει σκαν το C δεν πρεπει να τρεχω αλλο προγραμμα διοτι μου παει την χρηση του επεξεργαστη σχεδον 100%...Eχω εναν Pentium 4 στα 3.00GHz.Επισης με τους ιους ενταξει ευχαριστημενος εκτος πριν απο κατι μηνες (8 μηνες το εχω) που κολησε ιο και δεν τον εβρισκε και ετσι αναγκαστηκα και τον βρηκα εγω μεσα στο system 32 (xp sv2 εχω) και δεν τον βρηκε το παντα........ Αυτα!!!

----------


## xlife

Σε ξένα site (και εδώ σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις) την πρωτιά την έχει το Nod 32. Όμως ψήφισα το AVG. Ο λόγος είναι οτι δεν θέλω να έχω πειρατικό antivirus. Πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει 100% προστασία. Έτσι κατέληξα σε ένα free το οποίο όμως συνήθως είναι στην δεύτερη θέση ,και μερικούς μήνες είχε και την δεύτερη. Για όσους όμως θέλουν να πληρώσουν θα τους πρότεινα και το NOD.

----------


## pointer

Για τον φίλο που έχει το  			 			KASPERSKY και θέλει να βάλει norton.Η άποψη μου είναι ότι το norton δεν ειναι καλό και είναι βαρύ.

----------


## weather1967

Παιδιά εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το Kaspersky 2010 ?
Ειναι πιο ελαφρυ απο την προηγουμενη εκδοση ?
Ποιο κατα την γνωμη σας ειναι καλυτερο απο τα free antivarius το Avast η το AVG ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xarry

> Παιδιά εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το Kaspersky 2010 ?
> Ειναι πιο ελαφρυ απο την προηγουμενη εκδοση ?
> Ποιο κατα την γνωμη σας ειναι καλυτερο απο τα free antivarius το Avast η το AVG ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Το Kaspersky 2010 το εχω δοκιμασει τωρα μου εδωσε την εντυπωση οτι ειναι λιγο πιο ελαφρυ αλλα δεν παιρνω και ορκο.
Απο free θα ελεγα το Avast και το Avira.

----------


## jim.ni

ψήφισα χωρίς πολλά πολλά *kaspersky*  :Wink:  
αν υπήρχε αρνητική ψήφος θα την έριχναν δαγκωτό στο (παλιό κάλο και γνωστό) *Norton* 

Λόγο "free" αυτή την περίοδο έχω στο pc μου *avira* (το δοκιμάζω και μέχρι στιγμής είναι τέλειο) και στους φίλους βάζω *avast* (για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο) 

επίσης να αναφέρω δυο antivirus που δεν είναι τόσο γνωστά και καλά και λείπουν και απ την ψηφοφορία άλλα σε περίπτωση που έχετε μολυσμένο PC και δεν καθαρίζει με τίποτα ή δεν σας αφήνει ο ιος να κάνετε εγκατάσταση antivirus θυμηθείτε τα και θα με θυμηθείτε, είναι τα *sophos* και *bitdefender*

και για τα AVG και NOD έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα και από τεχνικούς και θα τα εμπιστευόμουν άλλα δεν μπορούσα να τα ψηφίσω όλα  :Biggrin:  

υγ: μη ξεχνάτε να βάλετε και ένα καλό firewall, είναι >50% της προστασίας

----------


## electron

Αν και έχω γράψει την γνώμη μου παλιότερα στο παρόν θέμα, για το avast , θα συμπληρώσω και γω ότι από το poll θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί το πολλά υποσχόμενο antivirus της Microsoft.

----------


## kontras

Panda for ever Μπορεί να είναι βαρύ αλλά από ασφάλεια δεν πάιζεται...

----------


## jooe008

Ψήφισα το Kaspersky, με έχει προστατεύσει παρα πολλές φορες.
Αν και στο win μπαίνω μονο για να δουλέψω κάνα πρόγραμμα που δουλεύει μονο s αυτό. Για πλοήγηση και για περισσότερα προγράμματα έχω Ubuntu.

----------


## tco9998

Ψηφίζω AVAST. Είναι πολύ καλό και αξιόπιστο. Με έχει προστατεύσει πολλές φορές.

----------


## asterixx25

έχω τα windows xp με sp1 και έχω εγκατεστημένο το avg free. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι έχει σταματήσει να κάνει updates γιατί θέλει να γίνει η εγκατάσταση της καινούριας έκδοσης ή οποία όμως και πάλι δεν μπορεί να γίνει εγκατάσταση γιατί θέλει πιο πρόσφατο sp.
Αν το αλλάξω και βάλω το avast free θα γίνει κανονικά η εγκατάσταση και τα updates με το sp1 ή θα έχω πάλι προβλήματα?

----------


## antonis_p

eset για άλλους λόγους
και avast για διαφορετικούς.

----------


## antonis_p

> έχω τα windows xp με sp1 και έχω εγκατεστημένο το avg free. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι έχει σταματήσει να κάνει updates γιατί θέλει να γίνει η εγκατάσταση της καινούριας έκδοσης ή οποία όμως και πάλι δεν μπορεί να γίνει εγκατάσταση γιατί θέλει πιο πρόσφατο sp.
> Αν το αλλάξω και βάλω το avast free θα γίνει κανονικά η εγκατάσταση και τα updates με το sp1 ή θα έχω πάλι προβλήματα?



γιατί δεν εγκαθιστάς τα επόμενα SP;

----------


## asterixx25

> γιατί δεν εγκαθιστάς τα επόμενα SP;



Μμμμμ....!!! Αυτό είναι μια καλή ερώτηση.

Γιατί δεν έχω τα "νόμιμα" windows και αν προσπαθήσω να βάλω τα επόμενα sp ενδεχομένως να μου ζητήσουν γνήσιο κωδικό αριθμό τον οποίο που θα βρώ? αν δεν αγοράσω τα γνήσια windows? :Wink:

----------


## JOHNY+

Και εγω κασπερσκυ , νομιζω ειναι το πιο ενημερωμενο .

Να κανουμε και μια ψηφοφορια για τα interenet security.

----------


## papkir

Καλησπερα σε ολους απο τοτε που χρησιμοποιησα το panta σταματησαν τα προβληματα των υπολογιστων στο γραφειο , δεν ξερω αν ειναι το καλυτερο αλλα εγω γλιτωσα απο πολλα και δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο βαρυ προγραμμα .

----------


## antonis_p

> Μμμμμ....!!! Αυτό είναι μια καλή ερώτηση.
> 
> Γιατί δεν έχω τα "νόμιμα" windows και αν προσπαθήσω να βάλω τα επόμενα sp ενδεχομένως να μου ζητήσουν γνήσιο κωδικό αριθμό τον οποίο που θα βρώ? αν δεν αγοράσω τα γνήσια windows?



τί είναι "νόμιμα windows"?

Μια χαρά θα πάνε όλα, κάποια στιγμή βγήκε ένα update των win που αν καταλάβει πως δεν ειναι αγορασμένα, σου μαυρίζει η οθόνη. Αλλά όλα διορθώνονται.

----------


## nikknikk4

η ψηφοφορία είναι *άστοχο* να συνεχίζεται επί ένα *14 μήνες* 
τα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα έχουν αλλάξει πολλές version που σε κάποιες ήταν καλύτερα και σε κάποιες άλλες χειρότερα
πρέπει να *οριστεί συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα* ψηφοφορίας

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει βρε Νίκο, πως κάνεις έτσι ?, δεν βρίσαμε κανέναν, μια ξεχασμένη ψηφοφορία είναι.

Οπότε κλειδώνεται ...  :Rolleyes:

----------

